# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ عمر بن حسن فلاته.

## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

برجاء الافادة من الاخوة الأفاضل.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

عمر بن حسن فلاتة 

هو: عمر بن حسن بن عثمان محمد فلاتة نسبة إلى قبيلة الفلان المنتشرة في قارة إفريقيا. 

ولد في المدينة المنورة عام 1364 هـ / 1945م، وبها نشأ وتلقى تعليمه الأولي  فدرس القرآن الكريم بمكتب الشيخ عبد الحميد هيكل بالحرم النبوي، وتابع  دراسته الابتدائية والمتوسطة والثانوية في مدارس المدينة ومعاهدها، وحصل  على الشهادة الثانوية من المعهد العلمي عام 1382 هـ. 

 تابع تحصيله الجامعي والعالي فحصل على شهادة البكالوريوس عام 1386 هـ من  كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بمكة المكرمة، وعلى درجة الماجستير من  الكلية نفسها عام 1392 هـ ثم حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه من قسم السنة  والحديث، بكلية أصول الدين من جامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة عام 1397 هـ. 

 إضافة لذلك حضر حلقات التدريس الخاصة عند عدد من المشايخ في المدينة  المنورة ومكة المكرمة منهم: المشايخ عبد الحميد هيكل، وعمر محمد فلاتة،  ومحمد المختار مزيد، وحماد بن محمد الأنصاري، وعبد العزيز بن باز في  المدينة المنورة. والمشايخ عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد، والسيد علوي بن عباس  المالكي، ومحمد أمين كتبي، وحسن محمد مشاط، وغيرهم في مكة المكرمة، وحصل  على إجازات علمية من بعض العلماء. 

تقلد العديد من الأعمال والوظائف: فعمل مدرساً بالمرحلة المتوسطة من سنة  1386 إلى سنة 1392 هـ، ومحاضراً بكلية الشريعة بمكة المكرمة من 1390هـ إلى  1397هـ، فمدرساً ورئيساً لقسم الشريعة من عام 1398 إلى عام 1400هـ، ثم  رئيساً لقسم اللغة العربية والدراسات الإسلامية سنة 1401 هـ في كلية  التربية فرع جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بالمدينة المنورة، ثم وكيلاً للكلية من  1401 إلى 1402هـ ثم عميداً من 1402 إلى 1405هـ. 

قام بالتدريس في المسجد الحرام من عام 1398 إلى 1400هـ، ويقوم بالتدريس في  المسجد النبوي من عام 1401 هـ حتى تاريخ كتابة هذه الترجمة. 

يشارك بالأحاديث والندوات العامة والموسمية في الرائي والإذاعة، ويقوم بتقديم برنامج ندوة الكتاب في إذاعة نداء الإسلام. 

شارك في التدريس في دورات أعدتها رابطة العالم الإسلامي في عدد من الدول العربية والإسلامية. 

وله مشاركات في الكثير من النشاطات الخيرية والاجتماعية، وهو عضو في عدة مجالس وجمعيات، منها: 

- الجمعية الخيرية الاجتماعية بالمدينة المنورة - عضو مجلس إداري – أمين مركز حي الحزام 

- مجلس إدارة الجماعة الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم. 

- لجنة الدعوة بهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية. 

- اللجنة الدائمة للمناهج بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز. 

وله آثار مطبوعة، من أهمها: 

- جامع التحصيل لأحكام المراسيل. دراسة وتحقيق. 

- الوضع في الحديث. 



هذا ، وقبيلة فلاتة أو فلانة - أحيانا يلفظونها بالتاء وأحيانا بالنون - قبيلة كبيرة ينسب إليها أكثر من عالم اسمهم عمر .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4812

----------

